
How to Make Dreams Real - The Startup Guide - manishreddyt
http://startupguide.com/life/dreams/
======
alloftheabove
Excellent article.

I remember writing down a set of goals on my computer when I was a sophomore
in high school.

A couple of years later, when I had returned back on a break from college, I
opened the document, and found that I had achieved every single goal.

There is something about putting something down in writing that makes it that
much more real and makes you that much more determined to accomplish it.

